# Pepper Passion Deal



## Scotch (Aug 6, 2009)

I received this e-mail today and thought I should share it with my fellow pepper nuts. I've been dealing with www.Pepper-Passion.com for several years and I very highly recommend them for all things pepper:





  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Okay this will be short and to the point for our Pepper-Passion registered users and newsletter subscribers: [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]A reminder that we have a permanent      coupon code for the exclusive use of Pepper-Passion customers (and      whomever they would like to share this code with).  The code is *[FONT=&quot]MALABAR[/FONT]* and is      good for 10% off of your entire order.  This code will remain in      place until further notice.[/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]We have been advised by the importer of the Pocket      Peppermill that they have discontinued this product.  I ordered all      of their remaining stock but our total inventory amounts to fewer than 100      units.  We are negotiating to import this product directly if we can      afford to meet their minimum order quantity.  Order now and get your      stocking-stuffers early while they last![/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]We have secured a source of high quality Air-Dried      Green peppercorns originating from India and have added them to our online      catalogue.  The procing is much lower that the freeze-dried product      and the flavor is comparable, so we have added these to the Peppercorn      Omni Pack and have also made them the default green option for the      Rainbow Sampler Packs.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Best Regards from Bruce & Angela Morgan[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]www.pepper-passion.com[/FONT]


----------



## GB (Aug 6, 2009)

When I ordered from them I took a guess at the coupon code. I guessed Malabar


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 6, 2009)

And did it work?


----------



## GB (Aug 6, 2009)

It did.


----------



## bullseye (Aug 22, 2009)

I just ordered the small sampler from them--malabar still worked for the discount.  I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## bullseye (Aug 27, 2009)

OK, I got the sampler and have been experimenting.  My current take is that I will use the Tellicherry for daily, coarse grind use.  The Talamanca is amazing, and I like it best in my great-grandfather's fine grind mill.  I think, but have not tried it out much, that the Madagascar will be great in dishes where the pepper does not have an up front role, but is an enhancer.  Think sauces.  The others--with the exception of the Malabar, which is much like what I am used to buying-- are a little exotic (to me), and will take a little experimentation.


----------

